# Penn 650ssm



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently purchased a 650ssm ordered parts from Scott's but didn't realize the bail arm I am replacing had a bad screw. Is there a place in pcola that sells that screw so I can get the new bail arm on?

Thanks.


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

i had the same problem but with the 750ssm and no you have to order it, at least I did.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check with OceanMaster. He might have one in stock.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Ron @ Rod N Reel Depot always seems to have the small parts in stock


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I got one from Keith today. Thank you very much sir.


----------

